# The Grand Princess



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

I've got a old fishing/hunting friend that took this cruise ship to Hawaii and back last week. He emailed me that he and his wife are now quarantined in their cabin with no idea of when or how they'll be let off that floating prison. Coronavirus, this is just the beginning. RAY

https://news.yahoo.com/trump-said-wants-keep-grand-011600658.html


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Ray....best of luck to them that everything turns out alright.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

Yup---Boss said  Coronavirus tests were perfect, just like the phone call.

I'm staying home---Got too many health Vulnerabilities.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear Ray,  hope everything turns out well with them.  Really can't imagine what that would be like. Sad thing is with today's media hard to tell what's the truth and what's not.  But seen many articles in the news on proper use of hand sanitizer this morning 

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 7, 2020)

Yikes!
 Hope everything works out for them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Sounds like they are going to take about 3000 people to remote military bases and test each and every one. Sounds like a frigging nightmare to me. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Sounds like a frigging nightmare to me.


Yeah , We don't know if you have it , but we'll make sure you get it . 
I don't know the answer , but if healthy people are forced to stay and they end up sick something needs to change . 
Hope it works out for your buddy and all the others too .


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 7, 2020)

I've been trying to figure out which "non-commercial" port they are going to use. I have a few ideas, but will keep them to myself to avoid rumors.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 7, 2020)

Best to do that.  Sure hope for most the delay is only a delay.  Most hopeful the testing goes quickly and the results are negative. For the others, praying for good care and a full recovery!  Patients for all is what is needed the most.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 7, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I've been trying to figure out which "non-commercial" port they are going to use. I have a few ideas, but will keep them to myself to avoid rumors.


There are many non commercial ports they could use which are deep enough for the Princess boats.  I bet somewhere in the east bay.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Probably the Port of Chicago in the East Bay, my papa loaded bombs onto ships there in WW2. 

 chopsaw
 hit the nail on the head, "OK , everyone on the bus for the hour drive to the base for testing".  I can't help but wonder if my friend has learned a little lesson about cruise ships. RAY


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Sounds like they are going to take about 3000 people to remote military bases and test each and every one. Sounds like a frigging nightmare to me. RAY


Literally right out of the script of some Hollywood horror movie. I work for the government and I am nervous every single day about hearing that I need to quarantine because somebody in a building my badge registered as being used in has shown up positive. I wish your friend and his wife will be alright.
G


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2020)

Just got the first case in Missouri . Not far from me . Was going to a church supper tomorrow ,,, was . 
I could give a rats back side if I went tonight , tomorrow or next week . Just not gonna let some nose wiping coleslaw server help me along .


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 7, 2020)

An entire school district in the suburbs of Sacramento has shut down for a week due to one family testing positive for the virus.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 7, 2020)

Just talked to my daughter this evening and she said someone in the office she works in was possibly affected by it. Will see how it turns out, and how they handle it.

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 7, 2020)

Minnesota got first confirmed case of Covid-19 or Coronavirus influenza today.
Perspective shift
Meanwhile, hospitals are flooded with people battling (domestic?) Influenza and 95 (confirmed) have already died this season.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> An entire school district in the suburbs of Sacramento has shut down for a week due to one family testing positive for the virus.




I just email my doctor in Elk Grove asking if he'd renew by blood pressure scrips. We found a doctor here in Gilbert and have a appointment to see him April 6th. Neither of us want to go for fear of walking into a den of coronavirus germs, screw that. We're prepping to ride this thing out at home, no planes, concerts, casinos, matinees, or anywhere else where groups of people gather. There are books to read and DVD's to watch on a 75" big screen, a house and yards to maintain, sausage to make and meat to smoke. If one contracts the coronavirus there's a 1 in 30 chance of dying from it, not my kind of odds at all. The WHO forecasts virus cases will double every six days, this will be the worst pandemic in a century, and it's just getting started. RAY


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2020)

Most cases are someone that traveled outside the US is it going to spread to people that didn't travel more than likely it will. That being said I plan to go about mostly my normal routine with the exception of places where there are crowds and travel. If I don't have to go someplace I won't of course for me that's not really much of a change I'd rather stay on the farm all the time.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd think a farm would be a great place to be Piney! It's an airborne virus, so it'll spread like a dammed wildfire from folks that have it sneezing and coughing. Coronavirus has a mortality rate of 3.5%, meaning that for every 200 people that get it, seven die from it. Of course it hits older folks harder, I'm 68. Maybe I'm over-reacting, maybe I'm not. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

Yup---I always get my Blood Test in March or April, and visit my Kidney Dr to keep an eye on my CKD, but I think I'll skip that one:
Why?---Because they seem to be talking about me when they talk about "Who Is Vulnerable":
They say people with health problems are Vulnerable, like Heart & Lung Problems:
So Heart---I got Congested Heart Failure, 2 Large Aortic Aneurysms, and Atherosclerosis from Agent Orange.
Lungs???----I got COPD & Emphysema.

Went all my life not worrying about getting Flu or Viruses, but now seems a bit different.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2020)

Port of Oakland, here it comes.........   Note to self  "Don't go to the east bay today"  Maybe the doctors aboard will insist for all passengers to snort some cure#1 before they depart


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Sounds like they are going to take about 3000 people to remote military bases and test each and every one. Sounds like a frigging nightmare to me. RAY


Wasn't one of these "remote" military bases smack in the middle of San Antonio?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've got a old fishing/hunting friend that took this cruise ship to Hawaii and back last week. He emailed me that he and his wife are now quarantined in their cabin with no idea of when or how they'll be let off that floating prison. Coronavirus, this is just the beginning. RAY
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/trump-said-wants-keep-grand-011600658.html


If they're in good health,  by all accounts they should be fine.

Very inconvenient though.
Hope the best for them.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sorry to hear Ray,  hope everything turns out well with them.  Really can't imagine what that would be like. Sad thing is with today's media hard to tell what's the truth and what's not.  But seen many articles in the news on proper use of hand sanitizer this morning
> 
> Ryan


Yup.

Kinda makes me scratch my head wondering why it takes something like this to wash their hands!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2020)

Supposedly, the boat is heading to Ports America which is south of Oakland, near San Leandro.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2020)

Fort Drum has asked Soldiers returning from tours in South Korea to self-quarantine.

How's that gonna work for barracks soldiers?
Who will do their laundry?
They'll no doubt get tired of an MRE left outside their door....


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Supposedly, the boat is heading to Ports America which is south of Oakland, near San Leandro.




I used to work for a construction company in San Leandro after my carpentry career came to a close, nothing there but more people to infect. I'm reading up on this whole thing and the *minimum* forecast by the WHO is pretty darned scary, 15 million people will die. Coronavirus incubates for 5-6 days before showing any signs, the WHO says cases will double every six days, and for how long nobody knows.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2020)

This is the email just sent to me from my friend aboard the Grand Princess. RAY


"captain just announced that govt pier is not ready for us. maybe tomorrow.
luke warm at best meager rations being shoved thru cabin door. now they are running out of wine....one  glass per passenger now. we are continuously plowing thru crab traps.... uncertain future......they are offloading another passenger that may be dying..."


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've got a old fishing/hunting friend that took this cruise ship to Hawaii and back last week. He emailed me that he and his wife are now quarantined in their cabin with no idea of when or how they'll be let off that floating prison. Coronavirus, this is just the beginning. RAY
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/trump-said-wants-keep-grand-011600658.html


Look on the bright side.  At least they have toilet paper at hand.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your friend. But if I were on that ship, they'd better be airdropping pallets of booze, steaks, and TP!


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 8, 2020)

I just made a trip to our Walmart to get the last things we need to Shelter In Place and 
the toilet paper isle was empty, so was the alcohol isle in the Pharmacy area.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> This is the email just sent to me from my friend aboard the Grand Princess. RAY
> 
> 
> "captain just announced that govt pier is not ready for us. maybe tomorrow.
> luke warm at best meager rations being shoved thru cabin door. now they are running out of wine....one  glass per passenger now. we are continuously plowing thru crab traps.... uncertain future......they are offloading another passenger that may be dying..."



Unfortunate situation,  but they won't starve.

Rest assured supplies will be sent to the ship if necessary. 

Not trying to be harsh, just realistic.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2020)

Everyone say a prayer for each of us, our smoking brethren, including friends and family. Covid-19 may just be newsworthy at this point, but there will come a time when it will touch one or more of us.  May everyone breeze through the symptoms and continue smoking delicious meats, veggies, and fruits. Amen.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 8, 2020)

Amen...


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2020)

Yup, Amen.   Just waiting to hear that someone I knew, got nailed from it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Unfortunate situation,  but they won't starve. Rest assured supplies will be sent to the ship if necessary.
> Not trying to be harsh, just realistic.



No problem, you're just being a soldier. I have no doubt about my friends ability to survive, nor would I my own, a couple of weeks doing a little time and it's all over. His  wife on the other hand is emotionally frail, she's not "tough", and that's the main concern here. Now it's reported that after they disembark everyone will be transported to a military base and tested, held in quarantine for a minimum of 14 days. I've known this couple for thirty years, this will be extremely hard on her, so in turn it will become very tough on my old friend.  RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've known this couple for thirty years, this will be extremely hard on her, so in turn it will become very tough on my old friend. RAY



A mantra my wife and I have repeated many times in painful or overwhelming situations is "this too, will pass." It has gotten us both through hours, days, weeks, and months of times best forgotten.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> An entire school district in the suburbs of Sacramento has shut down for a week due to one family testing positive for the virus.


An elementary school In Avon, IN (about 10 miles from me) had a student test positive a couple of days ago. No details about where he or she contracted it. They not only closed that school but all the schools in Avon until the end of March or early April.....


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Minnesota got first confirmed case of Covid-19 or Coronavirus influenza today.
> Perspective shift
> Meanwhile, hospitals are flooded with people battling (domestic?) Influenza and 95 (confirmed) have already died this season.


Yeah, about the same numbers here in Indiana for "domestic" flu, and it's been about the same every year but no panic. I read the other day that the Spanish Influenza killed well over a half million in the U.S. during WW1. Influenza of any "strain" is potentially fatal and always has been.
We just observe the same precautions we always do.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2020)

The school district that shut down outside of Sacramento was the Elk Grove Unified, right where we moved from eight months ago.

My friend and his wife will get off the ship today and be quarantined at Travis AFB in Fairfield. From him this morning:

"at 6 am, we got a bagel with  a half teaspoon of jelly with salami.
who wants salami for breakfast ? stinking up the room....yuck"


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> The school district that shut down outside of Sacramento was the Elk Grove Unified, right where we moved from eight months ago.
> 
> My friend and his wife will get off the ship today and be quarantined at Travis AFB in Fairfield. From him this morning:
> 
> ...


Sounds like they're running out of food.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 10, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> An elementary school In Avon, IN (about 10 miles from me) had a student test positive a couple of days ago. No details about where he or she contracted it. They not only closed that school but all the schools in Avon until the end of March or early April.....



Yup, looks like someone in our Avon community got it. Who knows how, being in the heartland of Indiana, but it happened.  Let's hope the parents are SMARTER than that one family in Minn (?) who were on house quarantine yet the father decided to go ahead and take his daughter to the school's father daughter dance.  This shows you how stupid people can be.  #tryingtostaysafe here in Avon.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Sounds like they're running out of food.



Yep. Several years ago I watched a show about how mega cruise ships function. They have ports where they restock their planned menu for a specific period of time for the number of guests and crew members. When I heard about the offshore delay of the Grand Princess, I knew food would become an issue. 

As far as bagels and salami for breakfast, that took me back to 6 1/2 weeks I once spent on a foreign exchange cruise with the Japanese navy. There are many cultures that make no distinction between the type of food served at breakfast from other meals.  I found that liberating and can eat anything for breakfast. Had a Kettle fried pork chop with applesauce this morning. A bagel and salami? No problem.

The community right next to mine, and where I grocery shop, is dealing with 6 current Covid-19 cases that resulted from the poor man who died after leaving the Grand Princess.  They are all quarantined.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm glad this didn't happen years ago, when My Brother's Youngest Daughter was a Dancer on a Cruise Ship, running between CA and Alaska. She did that for a few years, then Danced at Bush Gardens for a couple more. Now she has her own Dance Studio, in Pennsburg, PA.
Mrs Bear did her books, until she got the Business running Smoothly.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Yup, looks like someone in our Avon community got it. Who knows how, being in the heartland of Indiana, but it happened.  Let's hope the parents are SMARTER than that one family in Minn (?) who were on house quarantine yet the father decided to go ahead and take his daughter to the school's father daughter dance.  This shows you how stupid people can be.  #tryingtostaysafe here in Avon.


And Avon is one of the busiest shopping areas in the Metro area....


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I just made a trip to our Walmart to get the last things we need to Shelter In Place and
> the toilet paper isle was empty, so was the alcohol isle in the Pharmacy area.


I was at Target yesterday picking up meds for the Mrs and someone asked the pharmacist where the rubbing alcohol was and she told him they were out of it. 
I never thought about t.p. We'll be ok for a few weeks...
What the heck is going on? Toilet Paper?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2020)

SHRAY, any update from your friends?


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> SHRAY, any update from your friends?



Nothing immediately. Earlier today my friend and his wife were hoping this would be the day, knowing that for some reason they were going to be amongst the last to leave. He emailed and said he was tracking they were unloading 50 passengers per hour, a far cry from the 3-day projection of having everyone off the boat. He states the food is garbage, and supplied by some commercial catering company that restocks cruise ships. To say they are unhappy, even with the promise of total reimbursement, would be a* HUGE* understatement. He's a fairly influential man, and sounds like he's going to reach far and wide. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Yeah, about the same numbers here in Indiana for "domestic" flu, and it's been about the same every year but no panic. I read the other day that the Spanish Influenza killed well over a half million in the U.S. during WW1. Influenza of any "strain" is potentially fatal and always has been.
> We just observe the same precautions we always do.


Majority of the people that died during the 1918-1919 pandemic wasn't from flu virus.  It was the secondary bacterial infection that results in pneumonia.
Antibiotics didn't come around until the 1930's.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> To say they are unhappy, even with the promise of total reimbursement, would be a* HUGE* understatement. He's a fairly influential man, and sounds like he's going to reach far and wide. RAY



Understood. I read today there's already a $1mil lawsuit filed by a couple for failure by the cruise line to ensure passenger safety. 

I hope your friend and his wife are disembarked soon, even though it's out of one quarantine into another. "This too, will pass."


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 11, 2020)

Seven cases here in TN ( so far).  Four in the county that borders mine (yikes).  Vanderbilt closed, Williamson County schools closed.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Seven cases here in TN ( so far).  Four in the county that borders mine (yikes).  Vanderbilt closed, Williamson County schools closed.



This is just getting started. The original forecasts from the CDC were for the number of cases to double every six days, for how long no one knows, until it runs it's course I'd guess.  I'm just reading this morning that the confirmed cases of coronavirus in the USA has surpassed 1000. Remember what the total was a week ago?The coronavirus kills 3-3.5 people out of every 100 who get it. The good old fashioned flu kills 1 out of 1000. Millions and millions of people could die, that's the way a pandemic works, nobody is ready for it. I remember watching the movie "Outbreak" where it starts off with a guy sneezing in a crowded movie theatre and you follow the germs that escape down into other people lungs, Netflix is delivering it to our house this week, we thought it would be fitting to see it again now. So if coronavirus incubates for 5-6 days like the CDC is saying, and some guy goes to a casino and gets it from a dealer at a card table, how many folks will he infect before he ever realizes he's got it?  The beat goes on. 

My friend and his wife are still on the ship, maybe today will be the day. He thought it was kind of ironic they were sequestered in their cabins and told to stay away from others, now they are being herded like cattle down the gangplank and loaded onto buses. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> This is just getting started. The original forecasts from the CDC were for the number of cases to double every six days, for how long no one knows, until it runs it's course I'd guess.  I'm just reading this morning that the confirmed cases of coronavirus in the USA has surpassed 1000. Remember what the total was a week ago?The coronavirus kills 3-3.5 people out of every 100 who get it. The good old fashioned flu kills 1 out of 1000. Millions and millions of people could die, that's the way a pandemic works, nobody is ready for it. I remember watching the movie "Outbreak" where it starts off with a guy sneezing in a crowded movie theatre and you follow the germs that escape down into other people lungs, Netflix is delivering it to our house this week, we thought it would be fitting to see it again now. So if coronavirus incubates for 5-6 days like the CDC is saying, and some guy goes to a casino and gets it from a dealer at a card table, how many folks will he infect before he ever realizes he's got it?  The beat goes on.
> 
> My friend and his wife are still on the ship, maybe today will be the day. He thought it was kind of ironic they were sequestered in their cabins and told to stay away from others, now they are being herded like cattle down the gangplank and loaded onto buses. RAY



I saw a picture of the lines off the ship.  People stacked like cordwood.  Talk about ironic, I just watched "Outbreak" about a week ago.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> So if coronavirus incubates for 5-6 days like the CDC is saying, and some guy goes to a casino and gets it from a dealer at a card table, how many folks will he infect before he ever realizes he's got it?  The beat goes on.
> 
> RAY




Especially when it takes many weeks to get the Test Kits out there!!
How many people have it?   Who Knows??

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2020)

Exactly Bear! When a million people have it, there will be two million 5-6 days later, with what, 30K dead, then 60K. It's going to be interesting to see how they are going to handle March Madness, the NBA playoffs, and the opening of baseball season. My wife just got off the phone with a old friend who lives in Texas. Two weeks ago this old friend and her sisters rented a house on a island near Seattle and they all went to celebrate her mother's 80th birthday. They spent a night at a casino and went out to dinner a few times, flew back to Texas with one sister going to Boston about a week ago. Now Mama is sick! Imagine how many folks they came into contact with, and on and on and on. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Let's hope the parents are SMARTER than that one family in Minn (?) who were on house quarantine yet the father decided to go ahead and take his daughter to the school's father daughter dance.


That was here . The older sister came home from Italy .  Then tested positive on Saturday . Family was told to stay at home . The Dad takes the younger sister to the school dance same day he was told to stay home . Dance was held at a hotel banquet center , but now that school is / was closed .  My daughter teaches at a private school and has kids that have older siblings that go to the school that was closed , but luckily none of those went to the dance .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2020)

I figured that was the case near you when I read about it Rich. The guy claims he was never told to quarantine the family. He most likely was told, just not in writing, and the idiot is not only stupid, he's also a liar! The old lady in Texas wasn't tested for coronavirus, the doc just wanted to know what foreign county she might have been to. The former head of the FDA says things are going to get real bad over the next 2-3 weeks, that could be a real understatement. We are in complete lockdown. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I figured that was the case near you when I read about it Rich. The guy claims he was never told to quarantine the family. He most likely was told, just not in writing, and the idiot is not only stupid, he's also a liar! The old lady in Texas wasn't tested for coronavirus, the doc just wanted to know what foreign county she might have been to. The former head of the FDA says things are going to get real bad over the next 2-3 weeks, that could be a real understatement. We are in complete lockdown. RAY




This is what happens when your leaders say it's all a hoax, and overblown by the media.
The dead people are probably actors.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> The guy claims he was never told to quarantine the family.


B.S.
Last I saw , they're watching this pretty close . He might have a problem he didn't think about .


----------



## cmayna (Mar 11, 2020)

We're  ready !!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 11, 2020)

cmayna said:


> We're  ready !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Now theres going to be a run on water jugs.....


----------



## clifish (Mar 11, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 11, 2020)

So what are you trying to get across? You don't think it's quite the comical joke you thought it was last week? Nobody needs to view more news clips, it's a pandemic. RAY


----------



## forktender (Mar 11, 2020)

Great bring that ship into my backyard them move them to Travis which is in a highly populated area. 
The best thing they could have done was keep that ship on anchor in the middle of the SF bay or drop them off on Alcatraz and quarantined them right there, with food and hospitals 30 minutes away in SF or Oakland. This decision is going to backfire on us big time.
They could've air dropped food and meds to them using military choppers, but no lets load them up on busses and drive the 1 hr 30 minutes to Travis........these people are ignorant at best.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

Setting up shop on Alcatraz would have made too much sense, remember, getting the ship docked was all run by politicians. I told my friend who was stuck on the GP he should be happy it wasn't torpedoed at night and sunk in the shipping channel before it ever got thru the Golden Gates. RAY


----------



## schlotz (Mar 12, 2020)

Easy folks, we all are concerned and the one thing in common is we don't have control.  Stoking up the situation with hindsight observations only serves to inflate emotions when the true need is for calm, structured thinking by those in charge.  What we do have is the ability to make smart decisions for ourselves and family.  Keep things clean, cover your cough, and wash your hand A LOT.  Let's also remember these poor folks on the GP are all somebody's loved ones and are going through a very rough time.


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2020)

I know it is happening in CA but all NY state colleges have already suspended graduations...how they can make that call this early is beyond me.  I can see the extended spring breaks...maybe.  Although sending everyone back to other infected areas only to have them all come back to school might backfire.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't think there's much guesswork any more as to how bad this is going to be, at a minimum.
The only thing unknown is just how terrible it will get.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't think there's much guesswork any more as to how bad this is going to be, at a minimum.
> The only thing unknown is just how terrible it will get.
> 
> Bear


Like you,  my father (86) is trying to seclude himself in PA and avoiding most social events even some as small as his local pot luck dinner.  He has a restrictive lung issue (copd like) and other slight issues, he knows if he gets it, it won't end well.  I won't even see him when I go to my house near him as I have a ton more interaction with people down here in Long Island.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 12, 2020)

I suspect schools shutting down, cancellation of sporting events, and everything else that is going on is both an abundance of caution and, more importantly, a need to avoid litigation. There's already one Grand Princess lawsuit. I suspect more will follow.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 12, 2020)

Two more cases in Middle TN.  My alma mater (MTSU) just shut down campus classes for another week, and no fans allowed at the SEC championship in Nashville.  Geez!


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> So what are you trying to get across? You don't think it's quite the comical joke you thought it was last week? Nobody needs to view more news clips, it's a pandemic. RAY


I still think it's a comical joke.  I am just posting the news for those who are paranoid.

News is overblowing this as it does with everything else and people are panicking and buying out things that they shouldnt.  Also, social media and homeopathic industry is going full gear into hawking products that don't work (FDA has allready shutdown 8 websites claiming miracle cures).  Also, folks are buying stuff in bulk and price gouging.   I saw an Asian lady at Costco walk away with two carts full of ribs.   She bought out the whole freezer section.
Then another was walking out with a full cart full of baby formula. 
It's crazy, some people are selfish and opportunistic aholes.


Oh and I am ready see below.










Current mentality


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 12, 2020)

clifish said:


> Here is a site if you want to track the virus and or be scared...legit cdc site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DO NOT go to the link it is malware,*

read this article.









						Warning: You Must Not Download This Dangerous Coronavirus Map
					

More malicious malware risks for users desperate for the latest coronavirus information—risks that are getting worse by the day.




					www.forbes.com
				






 clifish
 please remove the link.


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> *DO NOT go to the link it is malware,*
> 
> read this article.
> 
> ...


Done - thanks


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> *DO NOT go to the link it is malware,*
> 
> read this article.
> 
> ...


Maybe other sites.  Yes.  But this is ArcGIS direct site.   ArcGIS is a multi billiona dollar gis software used by major governmental agencies and private agencies.


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

clifish said:


> Done - thanks


That was an official ArcGIS website.  People please think and research before reacting!   This above is exactly the reason behind what's going on now in stores.  People react without knowledge.

Here is a cleaner one




__





						ArcGIS Dashboards Classic
					






					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com
				










__





						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 12, 2020)

tempnexus said:


> That was an official ArcGIS website.  People please think and research before reacting!   This above is exactly the reason behind what's going on now in stores.  People react without knowledge.
> 
> Here is a cleaner one
> 
> ...





tempnexus said:


> That was an official ArcGIS website.  People please think and research before reacting!   This above is exactly the reason behind what's going on now in stores.  People react without knowledge.
> 
> Here is a cleaner one
> 
> ...


Are you slamming me here or what?

I did research it....and provided a link to the post.


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Are you slamming me here or what?
> 
> I did research it....and provided a link to the post.


Not you directly. I am just making a general observation. 

Sure many sites can be fake but this is ArcGIS.  If an official esri ArcGIS site were to host malware than they would loose massive contracts with the defense industry.  

Of course many sites can be made to look the same.  So yeah always verify your links.  However if it comes directly from esri servers then it should be safe.  


I have worked with esri ArcGIS for decades.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

Why do you care so much as to what others are doing, are you not able to purchase a rack of ribs or some baby formula? Personally I never rally sweat what other folks are doing as long as I don't have a problem taking care of myself, that hasn't happened yet. You seem to worry about shoppers and websites enough for the both of us, kind of comical to me. I'll just concern myself with minding my own business.



 Smokin' in AZ
 , nice job on that John, well done! RAY


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Why do you care so much as to what others are doing, are you not able to purchase a rack of ribs or some baby formula? Personally I never rally sweat what other folks are doing as long as I don't have a problem taking care of myself, that hasn't happened yet. You seem to worry about shoppers and websites enough for the both of us, kind of comical to me. I'll just concern myself with minding my own business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True I give you that.

I just prefer to share and make sure that everyone gets some as opposed to hoard things, especially perishable items.
Hahah apperantly the local booze store SPECS just ran out of vodka.   People are buying it to clean hands without realizing that unless it's 65%+ then it won't do much good and just provide a false sense of security.

If you are deciding to head to booze store for hand sanitizer then get everclear or anything higher than 70% I e 140 proof.


On the positive side:









						A ray of hope in the coronavirus curve
					

A downward trend in new cases in China suggests that the virus might have peaked




					www.economist.com
				




Finally we know how Corona virus happened! :)


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 12, 2020)

I talked yesterday with the woman who took over my job at the trade show/exposition co. I was with before I retired in '18 (Operations/Production Mgr.). They had three major shows cancelled in Columbus, OH. They have another one later this month in Indy that's on the fence. Roughly $2,000,000 in revenue gone. They have a "rainy day" fund but that's a lot of rain for a small company.
30 some people with their livelihoods at stake. This is going to have repercussions beyond the health issues....


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I talked yesterday with the woman who took over my job at the trade show/exposition co. I was with before I retired in '18 (Operations/Production Mgr.). They had three major shows cancelled in Columbus, OH. They have another one later this month in Indy that's on the fence. Roughly $2,000,000 in revenue gone. They have a "rainy day" fund but that's a lot of rain for a small company.
> 30 some people with their livelihoods at stake. This is going to have repercussions beyond the health issues....


Oh hell it will.  Houston rodeo just cancelled and there is talk of postponing the Olympics in Japan.


Also Trump might be infected and he is in the danger group for this disease.  He is within the age group and he has many comorbidies that make him especially sensitive to the viral symptoms.


Now I just wonder how many Charmin double ply ultra soft will a rack of good baby ribs cost?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2020)

Hahaha...just heard they are cancelling the election,  trump gets four more years. Oh the things you hear

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2020)

clifish said:


> Like you,  my father (86) is trying to seclude himself in PA and avoiding most social events even some as small as his local pot luck dinner.  He has a restrictive lung issue (copd like) and other slight issues, he knows if he gets it, it won't end well.  I won't even see him when I go to my house near him as I have a ton more interaction with people down here in Long Island.




I didn't really have to change much;
I already haven't been going anywhere the last couple years, and I quit driving 2 years ago, because there's no telling when I'm going to have a Dizzy spell or nearly black out. I wouldn't want to take anybody down with me. I'd like to last a little longer, and not let this one take me down just yet.

Bear


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Hahaha...just heard they are cancelling the election,  trump gets four more years. Oh the things you hear
> 
> Ryan



"Immune...listen...good genes...boy do I have good genes...they say mr. president the genes you have...you have the best genes...immune...immune they say...listen Mr. president you can’t get this virus...immune...my grandfather...never sick...can you believe that...he never got sick...my uncle john trump...MIT...smart and never got sick...professor John trump at MIT...not sick a day in his life...but they don’t want anyone to know...fake news...boy do they do a number...if I were on the other side...a Democrat...they would be saying wow...he has the best genes...but they won’t do it...they won’t say it... "


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Hahaha...just heard they are cancelling the election,  trump gets four more years. Oh the things you hear
> 
> Ryan




In that case, I'll start looking for crowds to spend my time in!

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 12, 2020)

tempnexus said:


> Oh hell it will.  Houston rodeo just cancelled and there is talk of postponing the Olympics in Japan.
> 
> 
> Also Trump might be infected and he is in the danger group for this disease.  He is within the age group and he has many comorbidies that make him especially sensitive to the viral symptoms.
> ...


OMG! Not the Houston Rodeo!
I knew about the Olympics, the cruise ship industry and the airline industry and the NCAA not allowing audiences and the NBA cancelling games and many others including the worldwide stock markets, but not the Houston Rodeo!!!
My point was that there are many smaller companies and everyday people that are already feeling serious pain in this nation (and the world) . You post silly pics....


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 12, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> OMG! Not the Houston Rodeo!
> I knew about the Olympics, the cruise ship industry and the airline industry and the NCAA not allowing audiences and the NBA cancelling games and many others including the worldwide stock markets, but not the Houston Rodeo!!!
> My point was that there are many smaller companies and everyday people that are already feeling serious pain in this nation (and the world) . You post silly pics....


What should I do?  Panic?  I am trying to offer levity in current situation.  In the end there is nothing you can do besides washing your hands and/or staying home.   There is a high chance that unless vaccine is created then in the end everyone will most likely get it and either get over it or not.  The R0 is high enough for that event to occur and it's infection distance is within 12 feet to an infected person.  It doesn't help that the person is shedding a virus during asymptomatic phase of the disease....thus becoming a super spreader.


Here I can post a non silly pic and spread the fear further.  There you go, just for you.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/iran-coronavirus-outbreak-graves/
		



But no worries CDC is about to declare national emergency with that the gov can freeze banks, and deploy national guard to augment the local law enforcement.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> In that case, I'll start looking for crowds to spend my time in!


I'll go with ya .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 12, 2020)

tempnexus said:


> What should I do?  Panic?  I am trying to offer levity in current situation.  In the end there is nothing you can do besides washing your hands and/or staying home.   There is a high chance that unless vaccine is created then in the end everyone will most likely get it and either get over it or not.  The R0 is high enough for that event to occur and it's infection distance is within 12 feet to an infected person.  It doesn't help that the person is shedding a virus during asymptomatic phase of the disease....thus becoming a super spreader.
> 
> 
> Here I can post a non silly pic and spread the fear further.  There you go, just for you.
> ...


How about you read this...


			Young and unafraid of the pandemic? Good for you. Now stop killing people


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 12, 2020)

"I'm from the Government and I'm here to help you".   Ronald Reagan stating the nine most terrifying words in the English language.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> How about you read this... https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/vo...ow-stop-killing-people/ar-BB113BXB li=BBnb7Kz




Save your time and energy John, going back over this thread 

 tempnexus
 deleted everything he had to say. The guy has most likely never smoked much else other than a crack pipe, been caught in one lie after another. I just clicked his bio button and pressed the "ignore" button, I'm sure I'll suffer immensely if it turns out he's ever got anything worthwhile to offer, tho I doubt it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

This just in from my friend who was aboard the GP, looks like he's kept his sense of humor! RAY

"i sent you a text yesterday.

6 am waiting to exit ship.
3pm:the chp escorts took us to the wrong airport. we had to turn around and go to another place. no toilet on plane to miramar-san diego marine air base—
telling us to hold it for 8 hrs. toilet overflowing on bus right now. now on hot plane like sardines. if u werent sick before, good chance now.
finally marines fly us to san diego. ((top gun was filmed here. we got to see the air tower he buzzed— “god damn that guy”.)got  started at 6am. arrived just now-8pm —get to pee soon. 10pm- nice room. good dinner.

best free princess shore excursion we have had! ha ha


----------



## tempnexus (Mar 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Save your time and energy John, going back over this thread
> 
> tempnexus
> deleted everything he had to say. The guy has most likely never smoked much else other than a crack pipe, been caught in one lie after another. I just clicked his bio button and pressed the "ignore" button, I'm sure I'll suffer immensely if it turns out he's ever got anything worthwhile to offer, tho I doubt it. RAY


Dude I haven't deleted anything why are you so angry at me?!! Why are you pointing me out?! Who touched you during your childhood to make you so angry?!  Who was it ? The alcoholic uncle or the priest?!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 13, 2020)

This thread is over.  

Seems we cant play nice.

Adam


----------

